# wie stell man die classpath für JARs?



## sindylee (14. Mrz 2011)

Moin alle,

ich habe ein Servlet geschrieben, die Parametersübergabe ist schon in Ordnung(Request senden, und respose zurück kriegen.), aber sobald ich ein neue Klasse von einem neuen Packet importieren will, wird die neue Klasse oder die neue Methode von Tomcat nicht mehr  erkannt, so gar mein servlet wird auch nicht mehr in "Log" Datei angemeldet und wirft der Console ein Exception "FileNotFound" aus. Im Moment mein Servlet kennt nur "java.io", "javax.servlet", wie kann ich eine neue Packet von meinem Servlet erkennen lassen?

Also ich vermute, das Problem liegt an die JAR-Files "ClassPath", aber ich weiß nicht wie man einstellen kann. Könnte jemand eine Idee geben?

Danke erst mal!


----------



## maki (14. Mrz 2011)

Die Jars müssen unter WEB-INF/lib


----------



## sindylee (14. Mrz 2011)

danke für die schnelle Antwort,  aber eigentlich habe ich schon alle JAR-files unter WEB-INF verschoben.
trotzdem... 
Also z.B in Meinem Mailservlet schreibe ich : 

```
import java.util.Properties;
import javax.mail.Message;
import javax.mail.Session;
import javax.mail.Transport;
import javax.mail.internet.InternetAddress;
import javax.mail.internet.MimeMessage;
....
protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws IOException, ServletException
    {
            Properties props = new Properties();
            InternetAddress fr = new InternetAddress(from);
    		props.put("mail.smtp.host",mailserver); 
    		Session   session1  =  Session.getDefaultInstance(props,null);
    		Message message =new MimeMessage(session1);
    		message.setFrom(fr);
    		message.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.TO,InternetAddress.parse(to,false));
    		message.setSubject(subject);
    		message.setText(body);        
    		Transport.send(message);
....
}
```

durch die Eclipse remote debug mode, das Programm wird immer bei "props.put("mail.smtp.host",mailserver); " ausgesprungen, es scheint entweder "props" ist null, oder 
das servlet kennt gar nicht die Methode von der Klasse "Properties"......
was meinst du?


----------



## jwiesmann (14. Mrz 2011)

es wird wohl 
	
	
	
	





```
mailserver
```
null sein, nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
props
```


```
from
```
wird auch nirgends gesetzt .. oder hast du die Variablen im Servlet hinterlegt? 
Das scheint mir grundsätzlich eine ganz schlechte Idee zu sein


----------

